# [SOVLED]Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

## dreadlorde

I'm having trouble getting my new gentoo install running, I keep getting the error

```
Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
```

when I try and boot. I don't think it something that has to do with grub, as I can boot Plan 9 fine from it. My root fs is ext2, which is compiled into my kernel. I can also mount the partition fine with gparted and PartitionMagic. I'm using the reiser4 and rt patches for 2.6.31.6. This is my .config.

This is how I have my /etc/fstab setup so far:

```

/dev/hda5   none         swap      sw             0 0

/dev/hda6   /            ext2      noatime        0 1

/dev/hda7   /usr         reiserfs  noatime        0 0

/dev/hda8   /usr/portage reiserfs  noatime        0 0

/dev/hda9   /var         reiserfs  noatime        0 0

/dev/hda10  /home        xfs       noatime        0 0

/dev/cdrom  /media/cdrom auto      noauto,user,ro 0 0

```

fdisk -l reports this, which looks right.

```
Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000c451c

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *        8686        9729     8385930   39  Plan 9

/dev/hda2               1        8685    69762231    5  Extended

/dev/hda5               1          65      522049+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda6              66         457     3148708+  83  Linux

/dev/hda7             458        2024    12586896   83  Linux

/dev/hda8            2025        2546     4192933+  83  Linux

/dev/hda9            2547        2938     3148708+  83  Linux

/dev/hda10           2939        8685    46162746   83  Linux

Partition table entries are not in disk order
```

And this is what I get for lspci and lspci -n

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 650/M650 Host (rev 80)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS962 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 25)

00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

00:02.6 Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)

00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter

```

```
00:00.0 0600: 1039:0650 (rev 80)

00:01.0 0604: 1039:0001

00:02.0 0601: 1039:0962 (rev 25)

00:02.1 0c05: 1039:0016

00:02.5 0101: 1039:5513

00:02.6 0703: 1039:7013 (rev a0)

00:02.7 0401: 1039:7012 (rev a0)

00:03.0 0c03: 1039:7001 (rev 0f)

00:03.1 0c03: 1039:7001 (rev 0f)

00:03.2 0c03: 1039:7002

00:04.0 0200: 1039:0900 (rev 91)

00:0a.0 0607: 104c:ac56

01:00.0 0300: 1039:6325

```

My grub.conf is

```

default 0

timeout 3

title 2.6.31.6

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/bzImage-2.6.31.6 root=/dev/hda6 quiet vga=791

title Plan 9

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

What's in grub.conf are the same options I've used for a couple of months with this working fine.

Anyone know what I'm missing?

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

  *Quote:*   

> Anyone know what I'm missing?

 

The error you get usually indicates you miss support for your HDD controller. Did you use libata? With libata your IDE devices are sdX.

----------

## VoidMage

Yeah, his kernel config is clear about it - CONFIG_ATA and the rest (though not sure about

chipset driver).

So, change devices names in fstab and grub.conf to sd*.

----------

## Jaglover

Dammit, once again I missed a pale link in these forums. I wish they were more noticeable.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cach0rr0

You're missing PATA_SIS from your config

```

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

```

This is what you need for your HDD controller. You already have CONFIG_ATA selected, and CONFIG_IDE deselected - which is the correct way to have things on both accounts. 

You just need to add PATA_SIS (as a built-in, not a module) and you should be good to go:

```

laptop02 drivers # grep -ir pci.*0x5513 /usr/src/linux/drivers/

/usr/src/linux/drivers/ata/pata_sis.c:  { PCI_VDEVICE(SI, 0x5513), },   /* SiS 5513 */

```

----------

## dreadlorde

That was it cach0rr0, thanks.

----------

## exitmusic

Thank you very much.

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> You're missing PATA_SIS from your config
> 
> ```
> 
> # CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set
> ...

 

----------

## skellr

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Dammit, once again I missed a pale link in these forums. I wish they were more noticeable.  

 

Firefox?

```
@-moz-document url-prefix(http://forums.gentoo.org/),

          url-prefix(https://forums.gentoo.org/)

{

   a.postlink { -moz-appearance: button }

}
```

----------

